# Pendulum Search



## kruger (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi,

I would appreciate any help towards finding the correct pendulum for this 19th century French clock. The movement seem to work ok, a very fast ticking but it is without the pendulum.

There is number 6 at the bottom of the movement which I think may indicate the size of the pendulum and inscription MICHELANT 8 LALIGANT 1259 PARIS.


```
<span style="font-family:arial, helvetica, sans-serif;">[/font]</span>
```
Thanks

      

(Click on the images to view the full size) or click the link for a complete slideshow >> http://s8.photobucke...lideshow/cn/jp1


----------



## kruger (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi, please could anyone help? Let me know if you need anymore pictures etc.

Would this one work? 16CM LONG - 4.5CM WIDE










.

.-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Or this one?5 1/2" long/14cm

1 1/16" across the bob/ 4.13cm

weighs 70 gr.

.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Meadows and Passmore have a section on French pendulums Can I put this link please Mods?

http://www.m-p.co.uk/muk/parts/pendulums-french.htm

Mike


----------



## kruger (Oct 30, 2013)

dobra said:


> Meadows and Passmore have a section on French pendulums Can I put this link please Mods?
> 
> http://www.m-p.co.uk...lums-french.htm
> 
> Mike


.

Hi Mike, thanks for the link, any idea which one would be a 'better' choice, do they actually hook on freely by hanging?

Or does the linkage need to be open by undoing the screw or am I missing some linkage? Please forgive my ignorance.


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

the end of the supension spring is broken off ,again cousins have varied sizes of french suspensions.

also available on ebay

yours has the brouquot adjustable height suspension that you can adjust at the front of the clock

it should be held in with a pin at the top or where that screw is on the side.

another picture of the top of the movement looking down on it would help. the two screws either side of the rear door will release the movement...keep hold of it at the front while unscrewing !


----------



## kruger (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi, thank you for the information, I hope these other pictures can help in working out how and what to do . Thanks


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

you need to remove the little fush set screw in the last picture .

that side of the brass block will come away revealing the top part of the suspension.

i can see by the pic its the double or twin type spring steel ,the top part of it has a brass end which will have a tiny pin holding it onto a fork which is part of the gear you can see at the top of the block laying horizontal


----------



## kruger (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi, thank you for the help so far, please kindly bear with me until I get this thing sort it.

































This is what needs replacing before even getting the pendulum (arrowed), what is it actually called and how to order it for size length etc.? Thanks again


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi

picture number three where its above the penny shows the tiny pin that you will need to get out to release it ,then its just a matter of measuring it ,heres an ebay advert for a similar suspension

260726475389 type this into the discription you will see what it looked like before the pendulum end broke off ,it just has another square of brass with a pin through it and your pendulum will hang on that.

i know you cant tell the full length of it by your broken one but as long as the width is right for it to go back into the block you should be ok


----------



## kruger (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi, well it has been fun, NOT. The pin had no end to be gripped to pull it out, it would not budge by pushing it, I had to chip away at the inside and cut through it which eventually dropped out after pushing from the inside of the U. The width of the original suspension block was 4mm, maybe a fraction more 4.2mm. I hope these come with a pin or I had to arrange something that fits. Out of the three in the picture which one would be the better choice? (Disregard n1., same as n3). Or maybe you know of a better choice. Will the suspension have to fit it tightly or it doe not matter if it had a bit of free play? Thank you again.


----------



## kruger (Oct 30, 2013)

```

```










These pendulums weight 22 grams I have no idea if they are any good.


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi again

you can also try meadows and passmores as mentioned earlier or cousins website ,i cant see you last pic by the way.

you can also purchase pins from them.

as for fitting tigtly you can grip the end with pliers to make it fit more snug or open it slightly if need be to create a snug fit.

as you have probably realised by now the gear on the top lifts or lower the suspension to adjust the height of the pendulum to regulate the movement.

as long as the new suspension can do that it should be ok ,the spring steel will bend on the lower edge of the block when the pendulum springs.

both the pendulums looked ok that you posted ,again look at the meadows and passmore site to get an idea or look on ebay for a similar movement with its pendulum


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

i can see the pics now

1 3 or 4 look the same ,as the number 4 gives the length from the pin to the hole instead of the whole length ,any of these is ok you dont want the one with the cutout bit.

try this lot on ebay ,keep the french pendulum and resell the rest ?

131034668209


----------



## kruger (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the clarification, I repost the picture, I have looked at both sites and they are similar for prices and I think they do sell the same stuff too. What I would need to know is :

[]1 - The pendulum listed for the French clock are all 22 grams, only the bob changes in size. Does the bob's diameter have to be small enough for it to go through from the top of the hole at the bottom of the movement on the case, the hole there is 34mm. If yes then the 28mm or 32mm bob pendulum would be ok, apart from the size would there be any difference in efficiency between the two?

[] 2 - Does the suspension spring have to fit tightly or have some free play movement?

[] 3 - How to replace the cut pin? Can I us any make do pin cut to size for length or can I buy them, if so are the universal type ok, or do I need some other type like taper or???

[] 4 - How does the pendulum hook fits/lock onto the pendulum rod after has been cut for length?

[] 5 - Does the hook have to be the same size of the suspension spring? 4mm.??








'


----------



## kruger (Oct 30, 2013)

Just read your last reply, came through as I was posting.[










They possibly end up Â£15/20. Please, still see if you can clarify the questions of my previous post, The new pendulum are less then Â£10. Cheers


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi again

i would recommend looking for a similar french clock with the same movement and look at that pendulum first.

but from the pictures i would go for one of the two centre ones.

weight wise yes i will make a bit of a difference if its too heavy it will cause premature wear and probably stop.

thats why if you traul google images of french clocks and movements and ebay it will give you a better idea of size

its a trail and error thing really

suspension better have no play at the top you can use steel wire if you cant get the pins and crimp the fork a little to get a good fit , as long as it can slide up and down the groove eas

i see you have put a needle through it ,probably better to use something not as brittle as a needle as it will be easier to work with

the brand new hooks say it has a pilot hole bore so you will need to tap it and the rod or solder it or a two part metal glue will do

the hook will fit over the suspension side ways so no it does not need to be four mm ,the suspension lower end should come with a pin through it for the hook to hang on

i you are ordering from somewhere get some clock oil and an applicator also


----------



## kruger (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi, thanks especially to you clockworkorange and also a big thank you to this forum. I think that I have gained enough information and advice to go ahead and get the clock working, I will post back with an update as soon as I get the parts through and have attempted to set it up. I trust I will be able to get some more help if I have further questions or problems. Cheers


----------



## kruger (Oct 30, 2013)

I am back . . finally !!!! Got a pendulum delivered from Ebay (that I thought it would be just about the right size for the clock) for a few pounds and a new spring for Â£2, put it all together and fiddled about for ages with all the possibilities/position etc. but the movement always stopped after a minute or two. Played with the bob, higher, No!!! Lower, No, still no joy. Went to bed, the next morning when I got up I went downstairs to find the little 'dear' ticking away happily. Earlier my wife moved the clock over and rested (accidentally !!!!) the front of it on a tupperware lid on the table making just about 2mm higher on the front. Time keeping is good....... so far, the bell strikes nicely so RESULT, That's about it. Thank you for your help.




























Short video of the clock ticking -> http://s8.photobucke...3d8c1b.mp4.html


----------

